# Anyone watch "The Burrowers" tonight??



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

First episode on BBC2 at 9:00 tonight.

Was brilliant the way they worked out the tunnel system of deserted animal burrows so they could correctly replicate them and fascinating watching exactly what these critters do underground and out of our sight.

BBC Two - The Burrowers: Animals Underground


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes!!!!

Loved it!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Second episode was excellent too! :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Really enjoyed this. I have been watching it on. bbci player


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It was fascinating when the filled the old rabbit warren with concrete and then dug it out. What a maze!!!

Also I was fascinated by the fact that a stoat will often take up residence inside a warren and have her litter there, with a ready made supply of food on tap! :gasp:

Admit I hadn't considered that one!


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

feorag said:


> It was fascinating when the filled the old rabbit warren with concrete and then dug it out. What a maze!!!
> 
> Also I was fascinated by the fact that a stoat will often take up residence inside a warren and have her litter there, with a ready made supply of food on tap! :gasp:
> 
> Admit I hadn't considered that one!


I knew that stoats and things like that would get down there, but I'm with you on them actually making a nest in a carcass... Bit morbid haha. The baby stoats were ADORABLE though, and little wobbly baby rabbits.

The baby water voles actually reminded me of a soot gremlin lol;


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I handreared a baby stoat a few years ago and she was absolutely delightful!!! 

I know their reputations, but I found that bit about the rabbit warren quite an eye opener.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

What were stoats like for handrearing? Easy?

The easiest we've had so far (of squirrels, rabbits and hedgehogs) were definitely the squirrels. Strongest suck on a pipette of any of them. Hedgehogs and rabbits we've found tend to lap at milk rather than actually latch on and hoover lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She came in with her sister, eyes closed and I estimated about 4-5 weeks old, so weaning started pretty early, as they wean before their eyes open.

I agree squirrels (reds - haven't handreared a grey - yet), rabbits and hedgehogs are great at taking hold of a teat and giving it a great suck, as are most of the large wild mammals, but Little Miss Stoaty (the survivor, sadly her sister died 2 days later) was pretty good.

Here's the thread I put on here following her progress - she had her own fan club :lol2: The first few pages are just general comments, but there are lots of photos of her development after that.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/300616-my-latest-orphans-stoats.html


----------

